# For Beyonce Fans: Her Real Hair I think!



## chicacanella (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if I should've have posted this in the Ent. Thread or another thread, and since I'm not into mainstream music these pics may be very old so forgive me....here you go though.










I just noticed something but maybe this is my hair but when I wear a ponytail, it doesn't stick out like that. It just goes straight down.


----------



## knt1229 (Jan 24, 2010)

Are you serious?


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't know if it's "hers" or not, but I likey!  I wouldn't mind if my pony to looked like that ( I finger measured I think I've got about 3-4 inches to go)


----------



## jazii (Jan 24, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> I don't know if it's "hers" or not, but I likey!  I wouldn't mind if my pony to looked like that ( I finger measured I think I've got about 3-4 inches to go)



I wouldn't mind either!!! you don't seem far from that. I have a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng way too go


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Jan 24, 2010)

No...I don't think I'm buying that...Maybe more like this:






It could be her real hair but that pic isn't a very good one to tell.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Jan 24, 2010)

If it is, damn her. I swear her hair was a bitty choppy and much shorter before ^


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 24, 2010)

Its really hard to tell but I dont think theres any way to know for sure either way unless you're closer, they could have done a conservative weave for her that involves like 4-5 tracks so she could rock a pony.

As for the media take out one with her hair ate up I definitely dont keep up with her but I think thats from a few yrs ago and more recently she's kept her real hair brown and I hear she went natural under all the lacefronts weaves etc her hair seems thicker and healthier of late....but I dont really follow her irl well enough to know........*shrugs*


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 24, 2010)

knt1229 said:


> Are you serious?


 
*Yep. I know a lot of people always debate on this...so I posted it for those who like to discuss it.*


----------



## Afrolinda (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's a lace, it's not different from all the other laces she wore before in her life.


----------



## theprototype (Jan 24, 2010)

I've always wondered why it would be so unbelievable that Beyonce would have a nice head of hair underneath her wigs. I'm not sure if that's her hair or not in the picture, but I don't think her real hair is "chewed up".


----------



## phychugirl (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like one of those "invisible ponytail" extensions I've read about. I wish I had an example picture. :/


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't know, but it does look better than her usual lacefronts. Whatever it is, she should keep it for a while.


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 24, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> I don't know if it's "hers" or not, but I likey! I wouldn't mind if my pony to looked like that ( I finger measured I think I've got about 3-4 inches to go)


 
*You  can do it. My pony tail is longer but when you get MBL/WL it really won't seem that long and you'd probably want your hair longer.*


jazii said:


> I wouldn't mind either!!! you don't seem far from that. I have a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng way too go


 
*It may look like a long time now but time goes by so fast. You just find a good regimine stick with it and we'll see you in three years probably longer than MBL.*



Dani.Nicole said:


> No...I don't think I'm buying that...Maybe more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*I'm not sure. I know there have been a lot of threads so it's interesting to see her real hair out...if it is.*


Ashleescheveux said:


> If it is, damn her. I swear her hair was a bitty choppy and much shorter before ^


*I'm not sure...I know alot of people always try to play the "Guess if it's her hair or not" game. It's funny but hey, that's what people do with celebrities I guess.*




BlackMasterPiece said:


> Its really hard to tell but I dont think theres any way to know for sure either way unless you're closer, they could have done a conservative weave for her that involves like 4-5 tracks so she could rock a pony.
> 
> As for the media take out one with her hair ate up I definitely dont keep up with her but I think thats from a few yrs ago and more recently she's kept her real hair brown and I hear she went natural under all the lacefronts weaves etc her hair seems thicker and healthier of late....but I dont really follow her irl well enough to know........*shrugs*


 

*I'm not sure either because I'm not a fan. This picture again may be so old but her fans on here would tell me I think.*

*Whatever she is doing I like it but I just think if it fell a little lower from coming out of the scrunchie it would look more real. but maybe some people's hair falls like that and is still long and their hair.*
*  *shrugs**

*Never-the-less intersting and amusing conversation.*


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Jan 24, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Its really hard to tell but I dont think theres any way to know for sure either way unless you're closer, they could have done a conservative weave for her that involves like 4-5 tracks so she could rock a pony.
> 
> As for the media take out one with her hair ate up I definitely dont keep up with her but I think thats from a few yrs ago and more recently she's kept her real hair brown and I hear she went natural under all the lacefronts weaves etc her hair seems thicker and healthier of late....but I dont really follow her irl well enough to know........*shrugs*


 
Yeah it is older. I saw pics of her in it's natural state before but I can't find them for the life of me!


ETA:* FOUND IT!*




This was in Dec of 07. Her hair probably looks a lot better now.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 24, 2010)

Its pretty if its hers. If not nothing new. It would be nice to see another black celeb with REAL long hair. It is very possible thats her hair. I'm sure shes not letting it get jacked up under those wigs.


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jan 24, 2010)

Dani.Nicole said:


> No...I don't think I'm buying that...Maybe more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That picture is really old.

You can see her real hair getting braided up in this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_LtemWWeOs&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 24, 2010)

It could be her hair. Why is that hard to believe? There are women on here who have longer, thicker ponies than that and it is theirs. She had hair as a child and I saw her on tv being made up once and she had a good amount of arm pit length natural, lightened hair before she put on her wig so it could be hers.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 24, 2010)

Dani.Nicole said:


> Yeah it is older. I saw pics of her in it's natural state before but I can't find them for the life of me!
> 
> 
> ETA:* FOUND IT!*
> ...


Nice! I knew I wasn't imagining things!....yea she went natural under weaves and lacefronts and left that bleach for the fake hair lol her hair has made a huge turnaround love the waves I see her wearing slicked back pony's in her videos that are her natural dark brown...it looks really healthy and cute.

I'd keep my hair natural and protected under the LF's weaves and wigs too....nobody's hair can take *that* much relentless stress. She has a much better stylist now.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 24, 2010)

idk anymore. 
one day it's shorter.....then a couple months later it's 6" longer.
i just don't care to investigate anymore


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jan 24, 2010)

theprototype said:


> I've always wondered why it would be so unbelievable that Beyonce would have a nice head of hair underneath her wigs. I'm not sure if that's her hair or not in the picture, but I don't think her real hair is "chewed up".


 

*I agree, as a child she had a thick full head of hair.*


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't know if this is completely true but here ya go.

"What many don’t know is what is truely underneath all that faux length.  So when we sat down with Q, the most adorable celebrity stylist we’ve seen in some time, we had to ask him to spill. What is the real deal with B’s hair?  “I do all of Beyoncé’s natural haircare when she’s in town [New York City],” says Q, who also counts Zoe Kravitz, Kimora Simmons, Lauren London and Teyana Taylor as  clients. “Her hair is increbile, the thickness and the length of it, people wouldn’t believe she had that much hair on her head. It’s about bra-length and it’s all natural.”


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's a pic of her real hair a few years ago:


----------



## werenumber2 (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^

I'm not debating whether or not that's her real hair in the OP because I know absolutely nothing about wigs/weaves/extensions, or anything else of the faux-hair variety. I will say that just because a person had thick and/or long hair at 10 does not mean they will have thick and/or long hair 20 years later. Hair can change A LOT over the years, and that's even for people who keep their hair completely virgin and wear it as-is.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jan 24, 2010)

Beyonce has hair. There are pics floating around of her hair in its natural state. Southernbella posted a good one. She is natural under her wigs and weaves. I would guess that she's probably brastrap or longer by now.

Those pants she is wearing make her shape look horrible. Perhaps it is the angle.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 24, 2010)

Her natural hair looks healthy.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 24, 2010)

I believe Bey has hair under her wigs/LF. The pics Southernbella posted and the one from her younger years IMO show she's probably a natural 3c or 4a and at least APL. I'm amazed at how many doubters there are when we have plenty of members here who transitioned or grew out their hair with weaves and extensions.

I think that's an invisible ponytail in the OP though.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 25, 2010)

the ponytail may be hers if not it still looks nice and polished as always, AND her hairs not eaten up, and she did have thick ol hair when she started and when she was little, I don't think she's bald at all, 

if you were moving around all the time from country to country would you really rock your real hair all the time? no I don't think anyone would. and if you were on a hot stage performing I think we would all wear fake hair I would if I were in the industry, I just get a little annoyed that folks aways have something snippy to say about Bey, and yes i'm a die hard bey fan! and she's not natural.

the pic attached imo is her hair I cut my hair like this this time around for when I wear it sleek the cut is really nice.


----------



## coconow2007 (Jan 25, 2010)

Now u all know Bouncy is on this forum and learning all sorts of things to keep her hair healthy.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Jan 25, 2010)

ummmm i dunno, but her rump SURE looks flat....


----------



## fashion87 (Jan 25, 2010)

I think her hair is long, and I wouldn't doubt it's probably natural too, she has access to alot of exclusive hair stylist, products etc. So why not, they're plenty of people on here with natural/relaxed long hair so we know it can be achieved.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 25, 2010)

buddhas_mom said:


> I don't know if this is completely true but here ya go.
> 
> "What many don’t know is what is truely underneath all that faux length.  So when we sat down with Q, the most adorable celebrity stylist we’ve seen in some time, we had to ask him to spill. What is the real deal with B’s hair?  “I do all of Beyoncé’s natural haircare when she’s in town [New York City],” says Q, who also counts Zoe Kravitz, Kimora Simmons, Lauren London and Teyana Taylor as  clients. “Her hair is increbile, the thickness and the length of it, people wouldn’t believe she had that much hair on her head. It’s about bra-length and it’s all natural.”



Can you link your source?
I'm inclined to not believe them, just because they published an article rife with misspelled words and bad writing, and I feel like a reputable website would not do that.
They forgot an entire syllable in "incredible". Where they do that at? 


And just because her hair was long and thick as a child doesn't mean anything. My hair was long and thick too...now look at me.  And look at countless others who had pretty hair as children and jacked it up along the way. So I don't understand why her having beautiful hair as a child is a valid reason for why it would be like that now. 

As far as the OP pic goes, I like her ponytail. The pants give her pancake butt, but the ponytail is cute.
I don't know if it's real or not...I like her, so what her hair looks like under her wigs doesn't matter to me.
Whether it's short, bald, thin, thick, long, natural, relaxed, virgin, colored, BKTed...then yes Bey, do your thang. I shake you warmly by the hand.


----------



## Dove56 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kimberly Kimble does her hair and I read that she uses Brazilian Keratin Treatments on her hair to straighten it because of the bleach. Bey has a ton of hair naturally because she lets them torch those lace fronts instead of her hair.


----------



## Dove56 (Jan 25, 2010)

Why do folks want Bey to be bald?


----------



## Leesh (Jan 25, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Its really hard to tell but I dont think theres any way to know for sure either way unless you're closer, they could have done a conservative weave for her that involves like 4-5 tracks so she could rock a pony.
> 
> As for the media take out one with her hair ate up I definitely dont keep up with her but I think thats from a few yrs ago and more recently she's kept her real hair brown and I hear she went natural under all the lacefronts weaves etc her hair seems thicker and healthier of late....but I dont really follow her irl well enough to know........*shrugs*


 
Your right BMP, That MediaTakeOut pic, is from early 2008, and I believe She went natural right after, or should I say started to transiton.


----------



## Traycee (Jan 25, 2010)

Dani.Nicole said:


> No...I don't think I'm buying that...Maybe more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I dont know if thats her hair..But this pic is OLD...I remember seeing this on here a couple of years ago


----------



## Raine054 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've seen the pic before and its a style with a bun in the back. That is not ALL of the hair on her head.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0Tkr6Jy3Hk

Bey on The View last year. I think this is her real hair. It appears she was growing out the blond color.


----------



## fashion87 (Jan 25, 2010)

@B Phlyy you might be right It looks like it's hers


----------



## empressri (Jan 25, 2010)

evsbaby said:


> It could be her hair. Why is that hard to believe? There are women on here who have longer, thicker ponies than that and it is theirs. She had hair as a child and I saw her on tv being made up once and she had a good amount of arm pit length natural, lightened hair before she put on her wig so it could be hers.



i had a friend that went to high school with her and he showed me a picture when she was 14 i think? man oh man her hair was THICK and healthy looking! it was maybe apl or midback. anyway it looked WAY healthier then compared to now.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 25, 2010)

it's funny because no one cares about any other celebs real hair, but with Bey everyone wants to know, and honestly at the end of the day even though i'm a die hard Beyonce fan, I don't care lol! She is crazy filthy stinky rich so if she had one strand of hair it wouldn't even matter.

in the vid ^^ it does look real, but you know she can be tricky lol!


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Speaking for myself, I don't necessarily want her to be bald. I just think she wears a lot of weaves. The OP is hard to tell but just looking I gonna say weave. Nothing wrong with a weave, and shoot she does keep herself up. I'm not die hard, but I don't really mind her either, I'm kinda tired of her but she's Bey what can ya do? I just think that OP is probably some type of tracks/extenstions or something. If her real natural hair was straightened I think it would be a little thicker in the ponytail then that.

Since seeing the pics though, I am a believer that she got some hair on her head. I just don't think it's all hers in the first pic.


----------



## mstar (Jan 25, 2010)

Veejee said:


> Kimberly Kimble does her hair and I read that she uses Brazilian Keratin Treatments on her hair to straighten it because of the bleach. Bey has a ton of hair naturally because she lets them torch those lace fronts instead of her hair.


This is all true.  Most of Kim's celebrity clients have very nice heads of natural hair underneath their weaves.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 25, 2010)

theprototype said:


> I've always wondered why it would be so unbelievable that Beyonce would have a nice head of hair underneath her wigs. I'm not sure if that's her hair or not in the picture, but I don't think her real hair is "chewed up".



It's not unbelievable, at all, really.  It's just that it's highly unlikely that the healthy head of gorgeous hair under her blond wigs is also bleached blond and bsl/mbl?  And appears to be relaxed with perfect blunt ends... um .  

Especially knowing that it's super easy to a high pony with a well applied lace front, which she's notorious for wearing.

So while it's possible that that particular photo is hers, I doubt it.


----------



## Triniwegian (Jan 25, 2010)

LMAO @ this thread.

People want Beyonce to jacked up ear-lenght hair because if she has long natural 3b hair, we would have to hate her even more because the chick is already damn near perfect.
Southernbella. posted a pic that clearly shows Bey's natural hair and y'all still want to debate it..lol


----------



## Vinillablue (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not believe it is hers....no way!!!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 25, 2010)

i just don't think that's her hair. i'm sure she does have nice hair as we've seen other photos of her hair on beach vacations, but she performs a lot! either she's wearing a lace front or a partial weave. you can totally wear a ponytail that high if you have a partial weave.


----------



## Country gal (Jan 25, 2010)

She had beautiful hair as a child.


----------



## lux10023 (Jan 25, 2010)

if you wear lc fronts 24/7 and have kim kimble as your hair stylist i would expect her real hair to be healthy and at a decent length by now--


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 25, 2010)

B_Phlyy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0Tkr6Jy3Hk
> 
> Bey on The View last year. I think this is her real hair. It appears she was growing out the blond color.


 
Thank you for posting this! I am nooooo expert, but that looks like the REAL DEAL to me

Bald or full of hair, Lady B will always be FABULOUS in my book!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 25, 2010)

coconow2007 said:


> Now u all know Bouncy is on this forum and learning all sorts of things to keep her hair healthy.


 
I was just thinking this too................


----------



## ryanshope (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmh lets see...

1. Beyonce has 3c/4a..
2. Went natural like in 05..(maybe sooner I don't remember but she had a short twa like Solange)
3. Wears protective styles aka wigs/weaves 90% of the time..
4. Had GORGEOUS hair as a child...

But for some reason her hair MUST be damaged cuz of lacefronts/wigs...aka protective styling on here...mmh

If a chick that makes, I don't know..MILLIONS of dollars a year can't grow her hair out with weaves/wigs then who the heck can :-/


Yeah...that is Beyonce's hair for sure---big ups to her for growing her natch' out


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 25, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> It's not unbelievable, at all, really. It's just that it's highly unlikely that the healthy head of gorgeous hair under her blond wigs is also bleached blond and bsl/mbl? And appears to be relaxed with perfect blunt ends... um .
> 
> Especially knowing that it's super easy to a high pony with a well applied lace front, which she's notorious for wearing.
> 
> So while it's possible that that particular photo is hers, I doubt it.


 

You try to get a lace front or even a full lace wig into a neat high ponytail like that then show us your pics!  If any lace wig wearers have gotten that wig into a believable high ponytail let me know!  I am a big fan of Beyonce and we happen to share the same last name, but I am sick of people asking me if I am related to her...when you got a momma that's a hairdresser and tons of money to have any look you could imagine and all the growth products on the human market, then you could potentially have hair down to your ankles.  Look at her ancestory and tell me she can't grow long hair, OP, I think you'd be drinking shampoo if that is how she said she grew her hair, just let it go.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 25, 2010)

for the record, beyonce did not have a twa when she went natural. she was transitioning the entire time she was wearing braids back in the day and if my memory serves me correctly she transitioned for 3 years.


----------



## genesis132 (Jan 25, 2010)

I think it's a lacefront.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

chicacanella said:


> I'm not sure if I should've have posted this in the Ent. Thread or another thread, and since I'm not into mainstream music these pics may be very old so forgive me....here you go though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If its layered it would stick out. mine does


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Can you link your source?
> I'm inclined to not believe them, just because they published an article rife with misspelled words and bad writing, and I feel like a reputable website would not do that.
> They forgot an entire syllable in "incredible". Where they do that at?
> 
> ...


THIS. all of it.


Miss AJ said:


> for the record, beyonce did not have a twa when she went natural. she was transitioning the entire time she was wearing braids back in the day *and if my memory serves me correctly she transitioned for 3 years.*


do you have a source for this? i am interested in reading more on her transition.


----------



## BillionaireHopes (Jan 25, 2010)

theprototype said:


> I've always wondered why it would be so unbelievable that Beyonce would have a nice head of hair underneath her wigs. I'm not sure if that's her hair or not in the picture, but I don't think her real hair is "chewed up".


 
I'm saying and to answer your question OP.. it could be I mean I wouldn't be surpirsed.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Can you link your source?
> I'm inclined to not believe them, just because they published an article rife with misspelled words and bad writing, and I feel like a reputable website would not do that.
> They forgot an entire syllable in "incredible". Where they do that at?
> 
> ...




http://blogs.bet.com/lifestyle/backstagebeauty/2009/04/20/mane-morning/


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 25, 2010)

@sparkle: I heard about her going natural way back in '03 when i was an avid poster at nappturality and i wanna say a member over there posted an article of Mama Knowles talking about her transition but don't quote me cuz i really don't remember that well.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I can see where this is going.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 25, 2010)

But even though Bey is "natural" i think she only did it so she wouldnt be double processed and super heat and chemical damaged cuz she hasnt worn a natural looking style since the year she played Foxxy Cleopatra.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 25, 2010)

theprototype said:


> I've always wondered why it would be so unbelievable that Beyonce would have a nice head of hair underneath her wigs. I'm not sure if that's her hair or not in the picture, but I don't think her real hair is "chewed up".


 
Plus if you look at Ms. Tina, she seems to have a nice head of hair.  And old footage and pics of Beyonce as a child, she had a lot of hair.  All that weave wearing could  have been the ultimate protective style.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 25, 2010)

Leesh said:


> Your right BMP, That MediaTakeOut pic, is from early 2008, and I believe She went natural right after, or should I say started to transiton.



It's actually older than that. The first time I saw it was back in 2006 and people were saying it was old back then.

I think she has hair. But as long as she's wearing those wigs we'll never know unless she pulls a Tyra or an Oprah.

The picture OP posted looks like she has some weave in the middle to me.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 25, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> @sparkle: I heard about her going natural way back in '03 when i was an avid poster at nappturality and i wanna say a member over there posted an article of Mama Knowles talking about her transition but don't quote me cuz i really don't remember that well.



I remember that. It was back when Austin Powers and Work It Out came out. Her mom said she grew her relaxer out over the course of two years. It was during the end of Writings on the Wall and through Survivor. She was wearing micros and cornrows as she transitioned. Her mom also said in the article that Beyonce felt her natural hair wasn't as manageable as she thought it would be. I think she went back to relaxing later on though. I don't think she's been natural all that time because that was almost 10 years ago. IIRC Writings on the Wall came out in like 1999 and Survivor came out in 2001.


----------



## jdvzmommy (Jan 25, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> THIS. all of it.
> 
> do you have a source for this? i am interested in reading more on her transition.



I remember Tina was saying in an interview that Bey was transitioning while she was in Destiny's Child and that's why she always had braids.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 25, 2010)

djkforeal said:


> You try to get a lace front or even a full lace wig into a neat high ponytail like that then show us your pics! If any lace wig wearers have gotten that wig into a believable high ponytail let me know! I am a big fan of Beyonce and we happen to share the same last name, but I am sick of people asking me if I am related to her...when you got a momma that's a hairdresser and tons of money to have any look you could imagine and all the growth products on the human market, then you could potentially have hair down to your ankles. Look at her ancestory and tell me she can't grow long hair, OP, I think you'd be drinking shampoo if that is how she said she grew her hair, just let it go.


 
I don't see why I should have to buy a lace front to prove that you can have a great high pony with one?  What would my skills have to do with the skills of her Mom and a $50,000 lace front? That seems a bit over the top to me.  

It's not that serious.  I just don't think it's hers.  *kanyeshrug*


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 25, 2010)

Dude, it's totally her hair.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't see what the big deal is though. Yall don't know anyone IRL who never wears their real hair out?  I would like to Bey's real hair sans weave and blonde dye but I'm not gonna lose any sleep over it.  Who needs real hair when you AND your husband can afford a whole stable to keep you weaved up til death?


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 25, 2010)

I highly doubt it's her real hair....but who really cares.  The hair on my head right now ain't real either.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

Theo said:


> LMAO @ this thread.
> 
> People want Beyonce to jacked up ear-lenght hair *because if she has long natural 3b hair, we would have to hate her even more because the chick is already damn near perfect.*
> Southernbella. posted a pic that clearly shows Bey's natural hair and y'all still want to debate it..lol


Question, exactly what does having type 3b hair have to do with being a "perfect" or ideal woman?

Also, just because some ladies doubted that it was all hers doesn't automatically make them haters. She's a performer and entertainer who routinely wears extensions/wigs/weaves/lacefronts so it stands to reason that people would be skeptical that that super long pony was all her, doesn't mean they despise her, it just means that when someone wears fake hair so frequently its hard to trust what you're seeing anymore. As someone who thinks she has nice long hair under all the pieces, that original picture looks like a well done partial weave. Its an observation, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 25, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> @sparkle: I heard about her going natural way back in '03 when i was an avid poster at nappturality and i wanna say a member over there posted an article of Mama Knowles talking about her transition but don't quote me cuz i really don't remember that well.



Yeah this was around The Writings on the Wall Destiny's Child album when she was wearing cornrows all the time. Mama Tina said her hair wasn't healthy when she was relaxed AND coloring it so she transitioned under the braids and at the time of that interview Beyonce was natural.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

how the hell can one put a wig in a ponytail this thin??
Jada hair is fake...

beyonce's hair is fake.

is amber rose hair fake?????or is that a lace front?

some of yall need a prayer session and surge...
but who is commenting your wig in the ponytail....

HALLeLUJAH!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

^ You must not be up on how advanced and undetectable partial weaves/clip-on extensons have gotten of late

I have friends that have been doing pony's like beys for years with nothing more then a few tracks and some bonding glue, their pony's were the same exact realistic thickness (thats the point) and the same length....they glued them in very sparingly (so it wasn't an obviously fake thickness) and they did half up half down styles, pony's you name it...all undetectable people thought it was their hair too because they kept it up indefinitely 

As a matter of fact if I wanted to, I could _easily_ make someone with SL hair have a MBL thin pony like that with some strategically placed clip-ons and a well done flat iron of their own hair to blend.......okay I just got an idea for my relaxed cousin....lemme hit her up

I think Bey has thick beautiful hair of her own, but the pic in question in the OP looks like a partial weave.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 25, 2010)

Ya'll sayin after all these years of protective stylin' She is still a skiddle biddle

GTFOOHWTBS 

Team bey has hair 

In b4 da adlock:


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ction-hold-hands-oranges-walking-airport.html

UMm my hair looks like this...do I need to do a video showing my SCALP?

She has thick hair but it is pressed out in this picture and her hair is bleached..
my hair looks like this is a pony tail.
and I do not have a weave.
I know what a weave/wig looks like especially on Beyonce; I have saw it enough.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 25, 2010)

msportugal said:


> Ya'll sayin after all these years of protective stylin' She is still a skiddle biddle
> 
> GTFOOHWTBS
> 
> ...



Naw, girl... just saying that that particular pic ain't all hers.  She prolly got hair.  Just not the hair in the pic... lol


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jan 25, 2010)

Dang this thread has more views than all of the threads created to help donate money for the Haiti victims.I didn't know this girl's hair was this serious.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

um what is the point of wearing a bra strap weave when you are already bra strap?

stop hatin and double up on the Biotin...or TRIPLE!

my baby hairs got baby hairs!


----------



## kasey (Jan 25, 2010)

Big thanks to whomever posted the link to that "Video Phone" video shoot. When it comes to Bey's hair or music I haven't paid a whole lot of attention. I spent last night watching all of her videos. She is really talented and also a looker. Her hubby Jay on the other hand could use some help. I found this photo of her from an award show in Feb. 09. If her hair/pony is fake, I'd luv to learn how to do this for those times when you want glam, but all the variables  to great hair aren't in sync. LOL


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Jan 25, 2010)

msportugal said:


> Ya'll sayin after all these years of protective stylin' She is still a skiddle biddle
> 
> GTFOOHWTBS
> 
> ...



No one is saying that the chick is bald headed (at least not me)! Just from that pic, it's hard to tell anything. So what her hair is in a ponytail? That means nothing. A better pic is needed to actually give a definite answer.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

whatever I am through if beyonce came in here and showed scalp yall still would be saying she had plugs.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

mzlatisha said:


> um what is the point of wearing a bra strap weave when you are already bra strap?
> 
> stop hatin and double up on Biotin...or TRIPLE!
> 
> my baby hairs got baby hairs!


eeeeYea I hope you're kidding because otherwise this is really childish there are quite a few ladies that wear weaves when their hair is as long if not longer then the weave, its called long term protective styling

Since you asked,  lemme introduce you to my girl Pamera. This is her full head weave, this is her real hair. So as you can see, quite a few ladies use weaves to protect their hair even when their hair is the same length as the weaves.

It seems some are getting hot bothered and upset because they think that just because some think she had some pieces *that day* that that automatically means we think she's bald....not true. We're talking about one instance, one style, one day......relax. Bey doesn't even know who yall are Most ladies agreed that she has nice natural hair now. The funny thing about this is....I like her! lol


----------



## LushLox (Jan 25, 2010)

mzlatisha said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ction-hold-hands-oranges-walking-airport.html
> 
> UMm my hair looks like this...do I need to do a video showing my SCALP?
> 
> ...



Just reading some of the dumb comments from those reviewers at the Daily Mail.



> Gosh her rear end is HUGE; it totally detracts from her face!!
> - Kara Davis (ex-pat), San Deigo, Ca






This is probably coming from a chic who hasn't even got any form of batty.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

^no I am not kidding..
sorry..

I am not saying she is bald either but in ANY picture this chick is in on this board everyone thinks she is wearing a weave or a wig.

So we cannot grow hair now?

further more my hair looks exactly like this in a ponytail..she does not have a perm and its pressed out and her hair is layered. This is how layers look in pony tails.
And for those so called undetectable weaves?  how do you know they are weaves?


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Just reading some of the dumb comments from those reviewers at the Daily Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man I just posted that for the pictures.
they where more close up.


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Jan 25, 2010)

mzlatisha said:


> ^no I am not kidding..
> sorry..
> 
> I am not saying she bald either but in ANY picture this chick is in on this board everyone thinks she is wearing a weave or a wig.
> ...



If it's common knowledge that this woman lives and breathes lace fronts and extensions, how can you expect a person to suddenly know she's wearing her real hair? You never see her wearing her own hair out like the average person. You know how hard it was to even find pictures of her natural hair?? It's non-existent on the web. No one is saying that it's impossible for it be her own hair. This is the LONG HAIR CARE FORUM in case you forgot. But again you cannot make an assessment with that picture. You can speculate but that's about it. You don't even know if it's her own hair or not for sure so you're sailing in the same boat as us.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

mzlatisha said:


> ^no I am not kidding..
> sorry..
> 
> I am not saying she is bald either but in ANY picture this chick is in on this board everyone thinks she is wearing a weave or a wig.


 So you're bringing some kinda resentment for how the topic of Bey has been handled here in the past by other posters?.....I have nothing to do with that since I'm newer to the board and I dont post of the ET forum very often or focus my energy on what Bey does like that.



> So we cannot grow hair now?


 Stop assuming that because some people think she had pieces in that they think she cant have long hair. To me and many others, she's protective styling. Weaves and fake hair isn't just for short haired ladies. just because some might think she has a weave doesn't mean they think theres no way she could have long hair....they're just saying her hair that day didn't look real. Her hair looked real in the View interview....but not that day....especially considering that she's been growing out the blonde forever the bright blonde bang seems like a big departure.



> further more my hair looks exactly like this in a ponytail


 Thats the third time you've mentioned that your hair looks the same in a pony.....congratulations. 



> ..she does not have a perm and its pressed out and her hair is layered. This is how layers look in pony tails.


 Wow you know every single solitary thing about her hair care regimen day in day out dontcha? lol are you her stylist? all some of us are saying is, its doubtful and we don't know for sure....thats all....its not that deep



> And for those so called undetectable weaves?  how do you know they are weaves?



I knew they were weaves a) because my friends told me they were and b) because I'm good at spotting them after growing up seeing so many c) because I know how to do them myself. 

When I said "undetectable" I meant to the untrained eye


----------



## Jewell (Jan 25, 2010)

UGH, here we go AGAIN.  People just be hatin' just to hate.  If she wants to wear LF's til the day she dies, then so what!  She does have nice natural long hair that I believe is straightened.  I think that was her natural hair she wore (about BSL length or a little above) at the Obama's Inauguration Ball, where she sang Etta James' "At Last."  Look it up and if that's a weave, its a damn good one.  People act like she is bald or something.  

Hell, Tyra has done the LF's to death, and has nice, healthy shoulder-length hair underneath, which I'm sure she could grow longer if she chose/didn't have possible scissor-happy stylists. * Geesh, if celebs have to wear wigs/weaves to always keep "the look" without doing their own hair or damaging it, then so what!  That's what 90% of black women do...wear wigs, extensions, and weaves AT SOME POINT in their lives.*  This is annoying to see the same old threads over and over again.

Just look at Oprah.  She's done many styles and possible wigs/weaves over the years, and look at her hair now.  Would put many heads TO SHAME.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

oh well i am going to go massage my edges.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

Jewell said:


> UGH, here we go AGAIN.  People just be hatin' just to hate.  If she wants to wear LF's til the day she dies, then so what!  She does have nice natural long hair that I believe is straightened.  I think that was her natural hair she wore (about BSL length or a little above) at the Obama's Inauguration Ball, where she sang Etta James' "At Last."  Look it up and if that's a weave, its a damn good one.  People act like she is bald or something.
> 
> Hell, Tyra has done the LF's to death, and has nice, healthy shoulder-length hair underneath, which I'm sure she could grow longer if she chose/didn't have possible scissor-happy stylists. * Geesh, if celebs have to wear wigs/weaves to always keep "the look" without doing their own hair or damaging it, then so what!  That's what 90% of black women do...wear wigs, extensions, and weaves AT SOME POINT in their lives.*  This is annoying to see the same old threads over and over again.
> 
> Just look at Oprah.  She's done many styles and possible wigs/weaves over the years, and look at her hair now.  Would put many heads TO SHAME.



that is what i am sayin.


----------



## BonBon (Jan 25, 2010)

I wish I knew what she did to get it looking better and in good condition. Compared to her old hair pics her hair has come so far in thickness and length.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 25, 2010)

chicacanella said:


> I'm not sure if I should've have posted this in the Ent. Thread or another thread, and since I'm not into mainstream music these pics may be very old so forgive me....here you go though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, as for the pony sticking up or not, versus a "real one" laying down, then that's just related to the person's styling and what products they use.  My ponies have looked both ways, it depended on how many products I had weighing it down.  If it's shelacked to death with oils and gel, then of course it wouldn't have the body (and stand up a bit) like the one in the pic does.  

And, I think that is her real hair, as on a tour I saw her on, she had the front out wavy/natural texture in the front while rehearsing, and later had it straightened in a ponytail (same length as this pic), and still later had extensions added to the back to make it longer.  I'd bet 20 grand it's her real hair in this pic.  It looks the same here as the Obama ball style, except there it was all down.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats the third time you've mentioned that your hair looks the same in a pony.....congratulations.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

THANKS alot.. 

sarcasm kills me.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

You're *quite* welcome.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

Jewell said:


> Well, as for the pony sticking up or not, versus a "real one" laying down, then that's just related to the person's styling and what products they use.  My ponies have looked both ways, it depended on how many products I had weighing it down.  If it's shelacked to death with oils and gel, then of course it wouldn't have the body (and stand up a bit) like the one in the pic does.
> 
> And, I think that is her real hair, as on a tour I saw her on, she had the front out wavy/natural texture in the front while rehearsing, and later had it straightened in a ponytail (same length as this pic), and still later had extensions added to the back to make it longer.  I'd bet 20 grand it's her real hair in this pic.  It looks the same here as the Obama ball style, except there it was all down.



thank you.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 25, 2010)

Dani.Nicole said:


> If it's common knowledge that this woman lives and breathes lace fronts and extensions, how can you expect a person to suddenly know she's wearing her real hair? *You never see her wearing her own hair out like the average person. You know how hard it was to even find pictures of her natural hair??* It's non-existent on the web. No one is saying that it's impossible for it be her own hair. This is the LONG HAIR CARE FORUM in case you forgot. But again you cannot make an assessment with that picture. You can speculate but that's about it. You don't even know if it's her own hair or not for sure so you're sailing in the same boat as us.



Just had to pop back in this thread and say, she has worn her hair out on national television.  Just check out that "Sasha Fierce...I am Yours" special they aired on BET.  It included shots with her hair unstraightened in it's natural state, no makeup, nail polish chipped, hair straightened in ponytail (a la original pic by OP), etc.  Now, if someone wants to argue about that wavy hair sticking out the hoodie/snood/cap on the show, then they are just being a plain old hater or are blind.  That's natural hair, I'd bet on it as I said before.  More chicks shoulda seen that show, if so this posted thread would be pointless.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

^I love when I see her wavy hair out it looks beautiful....you should post the link Jewel sounds like a cool clip


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Jan 25, 2010)

Jewell said:


> UGH, here we go AGAIN.  People just be hatin' just to hate.  If she wants to wear LF's til the day she dies, then so what!  She does have nice natural long hair that I believe is straightened.  I think that was her natural hair she wore (about BSL length or a little above) at the Obama's Inauguration Ball, where she sang Etta James' "At Last."  Look it up and if that's a weave, its a damn good one.  People act like she is bald or something.
> 
> Hell, Tyra has done the LF's to death, and has nice, healthy shoulder-length hair underneath, which I'm sure she could grow longer if she chose/didn't have possible scissor-happy stylists. * Geesh, if celebs have to wear wigs/weaves to always keep "the look" without doing their own hair or damaging it, then so what!  That's what 90% of black women do...wear wigs, extensions, and weaves AT SOME POINT in their lives.*  This is annoying to see the same old threads over and over again.
> 
> Just look at Oprah.  She's done many styles and possible wigs/weaves over the years, and look at her hair now.  Would put many heads TO SHAME.



Obviously you didn't read or you don't comprehend well  People have said countless times that we do not think that she doesn't have hair of her own. Actually I'm not even going to respond to this because you're arguing a point that doesn't even exist in reference to this thread.



mzlatisha said:


> that is what i am sayin.



That is not what you said! You keep talking about your ponytail and how real it looks! We get the point lol If anything you just contradicted yourself because the point we were making is that you can't tell who's hair she's wearing in that picture. If you agree with Jewell, you're insinuating that you know there's possibility that it's not her own hair...which leaves your pony tail argument null and void.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the newsflash..

I am gonna get back to massaging my edges with some surge. 

And I have never worn a weave to protect my hair.

congrats to me. i know.


----------



## doll-baby (Jan 25, 2010)

In all of her pictures as a little girl she has long hair I don't think that it is that far fetched for her hair to be long. She has access to the better quality products she wears wigs so her hair isn't constantly styled so I'm on the band wagon of believing the girl has hair


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

Yea I can tell you've never had a weave....lol neither have I but I grew up around girls that had them. I can't believe you asked how someone puts a wig into a pony and then had no idea that ppl with BSL hair wore weaves...bless your heart

Enjoy rubbing all them growth aids I've never used any growth aids...congratulations to me!!


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Jan 25, 2010)

How bout...idc about Beyonce. I really don't. Her lace fronts and extensions or her pure existence does not pay my bills so she's quite irrelevant.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

Dani.Nicole said:


> Obviously you didn't read or you don't comprehend well  People have said countless times that we do not think that she doesn't have hair of her own. Actually I'm not even going to respond to this because you're arguing a point that doesn't even exist in reference to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not what you said! You keep talking about your ponytail and how real it looks! We get the point lol If anything you just contradicted yourself because the point we were making is that you can't tell who's hair she's wearing in that picture. If you agree with Jewell, you're insinuating that you know there's possibility that it's not her own hair...which leaves your pony tail argument null and void.



I am not talking about that...What I said was that someone else said that her hair was sticking up and I said that when u have layers then it sticks out.
and yeah I am so happy that my pony looks real...I love it!  I agree with everyone..
this is getting dumb as hell..


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nvmd............


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Jan 25, 2010)

Forget the hair look at how flat her booty looks hmm wondering if all those reposrts about butt pads are true


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 25, 2010)

Spongie Bloom said:


> Forget the hair look at how flat her booty looks hmm wondering if all those reposrts about butt pads are true


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 25, 2010)

it's BEEN dumb as hell.  why is everybody so worried about Bey and wtf she does with HER damn hair? all the crap that is wrong in the world right now and hens are clucking over a possible weave...smh.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

Spongie Bloom said:


> Forget the hair look at how flat her booty looks hmm wondering if all those reposrts about butt pads are true


Well she's an entertainer its all about smoke mirrors and illusion so its not surprising that she wears them.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 25, 2010)

Dani.Nicole said:


> *Obviously you didn't read or you don't comprehend well  People have said countless times that we do not think that she doesn't have hair of her own. Actually I'm not even going to respond to this because you're arguing a point that doesn't even exist in reference to this thread.*
> 
> Actually, I comprehend and read much better than most.  But, I didn't waste my time reading each page of what each person said about the matter.  I could care less, but those who are spending all their time debating are just showing how sad black women can be when it comes to hating on each other.  *Pure BS is all it is*.  *Comprehend that.*
> 
> Now, back to my own business.  I like Bey, and I hate it when black women struggling with their own insecurities hate and belittle other sistahs who are doing their thing or who happen to be beautiful.  "Jealousy is a disease-get well soon"  -Taylor, Tough Love 2


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Jan 25, 2010)

mzlatisha said:


> I am not talking about that...What I said was that someone else said that her hair was sticking up and I said that when u have layers then it sticks out.
> and yeah I am so happy that my pony looks real...I love it!  I agree with everyone..
> this is getting dumb as hell..



Girl this is LCHF. You know we get into it over stupid ish and get things locked in a matter of hours


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Yea I can tell you've never had a weave....lol neither have I but I grew up around girls that had them.* I can't believe you asked how someone puts a wig into a pony...bless your heart*
> 
> *Enjoy rubbing all them growth aids* I've never used any growth aids...congratulations to me!!



break it down! how...?? 

It was a joke..
kinda like your entertaining me?


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

lol yea this was fun


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Jan 25, 2010)

Jewell said:


> Actually, I comprehend and read much better than most.  But, I didn't waste my time reading each page of what each person said about the matter.  I could care less, but those who are spending all their time debating are just showing how sad black women can be when it comes to hating on each other.  *Pure BS is all it is*.  Comprehend that.



 @ hating. If you say so


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 25, 2010)

How do you put a wig into a ponytail?  Either way it still looks busted and thin as heck . . .


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

^...I am done..yall making me hungry.
I think tonight we should all take an extra Biotin.


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Jan 25, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> How do you put a wig into a ponytail?  Either it still looks busted and thin as heck . . .


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmmmm . . . I need me a lacefront then :scratchch


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> How do you put a wig into a ponytail?  Either it still looks busted and thin as heck . . .


 You dont lmao...thats whats so funny about the statement.

If you want to do high pony's with added hair with realistic thickness and make it undetectable you do it with:

- A partial weave (4-5 tracks only)

- A few strategically placed clip-on tracks (which is a similar concept as the partial weave but its more short-term) 

- Or a really good lacefront with the baby hairs like Dani posted


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

mzlatisha said:


> ^...I am done..yall making me hungry.
> I think tonight we should all take an extra Biotin.


 I wish I could take supplements.....the breakouts were too much for me


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 25, 2010)

Really? It's that serious huh? Y'all go hard on this board. I swear y'all do.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

^where they at where they at where they at....


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 25, 2010)

This seems childish.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 25, 2010)

buddhas_mom said:


> I don't know if this is completely true but here ya go.
> 
> "What many don’t know is what is truely underneath all that faux length.  So when we sat down with Q, the most adorable celebrity stylist we’ve seen in some time, we had to ask him to spill. What is the real deal with B’s hair?  “I do all of Beyoncé’s natural haircare when she’s in town [New York City],” says Q, who also counts Zoe Kravitz, Kimora Simmons, Lauren London and *Teyana Taylor* as  clients. “Her hair is increbile, the thickness and the length of it, people wouldn’t believe she had that much hair on her head. It’s about bra-length and it’s all natural.”



So does he just tousle up her yaki bulk weave/ wig?..


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 25, 2010)

^oh god...


----------



## missnappylady (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not a weave expert. All I know is her hair almost always looks great. 

A bunch of LHCF ladies have beautiful, thick heads of hair. So, I don't see why it's so hard to believe Beyonce or anyone else can have it too.

Maybe she should ask Chris Rock to run his hands through her hair on T.V to prove she's not bald or hiding some ugly, chewed up hair.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 25, 2010)

mzlatisha said:


> ^oh god...



I'm just saying.. 

Its obviously not hers..


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 25, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> I don't see why I should have to buy a lace front to prove that you can have a great high pony with one?  What would my skills have to do with the skills of her Mom and a $50,000 lace front? That seems a bit over the top to me.
> 
> It's not that serious.  I just don't think it's hers.  *kanyeshrug*



You are right it really isn't that serious, but I think it's her hair.  Do you know the difference between a lace front and a full lace?  Anyway, I would like to see a $50,000 lace front wig.  By the way you don't have to prove anything to me, but If you had any hair skills your eyes should not be telling you that's a lace front.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 25, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> Really? It's that serious huh? Y'all go hard on this board. I swear y'all do.



Beyonce threads always go down south 


Anyway my dos centavos... its a wig.
There I said it! Stone me now! *pulls out sword* Take that! and that! and that!


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 25, 2010)

djkforeal said:


> You are right it really isn't that serious, but I think it's her hair.  Do you know the difference between a lace front and a full lace?  Anyway, I would like to see a $50,000 lace front wig.  By the way you don't have to prove anything to me, *but If you had any hair skills your eyes should not be telling you that's a lace front*.



I think it's hilarious that you have an opinion and it's just an opinion but I have an opinion and it means I should be insulted?  Suddenly, you just became too inconsequential to continue to respond to.  

You ladies have at it. 

Oh, and by the way.... this is a lace front chopped up into a partial.  Could you really have told if she hadn't told you?  Yeah, I know the answer.  Again, you are not expected to respond.  Nite all!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 25, 2010)

sheba1 said:


> I think it's hilarious that you have an opinion and it's just an opinion but I have an opinion and it means I should be insulted?  Suddenly, you just became too inconsequential to continue to respond to.
> 
> You ladies have at it.
> 
> Oh, and by the way.... this is a lace front chopped up into a partial.  Could you really have told if she hadn't told you?  Yeah, I know the answer.  Again, you are not expected to respond.  Nite all!




Wow! She did a good job!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 25, 2010)

*Blank Steve Harvey stare with bottom lip hanging down*


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 25, 2010)

just passing through


----------



## ms.aiken01 (Jan 25, 2010)

Making another mental note....never discuss beyonce on lhcf. Is there a "what not to discuss on lhcf" list that I can refer to from time to time? This ish is starting to get hard to remember.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 25, 2010)

I think its an invisible ponytail and not a lacefront. They are quite popular in Chicago.



.....I can't believe I'm contributing to this conversation but I'm bored and had a bad day at work....


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 25, 2010)

supermodelsonya said:


> I think its an invisible ponytail and not a lacefront. They are quite popular in Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> .....I can't believe I'm contributing to this conversation but I'm bored and had a bad day at work....




That looks good! Ima have to go on YT and figure out how they do it.


----------



## pringe (Jan 25, 2010)

dam it that Invisible ponytail is the ish!!! What the hell?!!!

btw lol Dont we all know by now NO BEYONCE! This is what a chick will do to ya! 

And all this talk and we're all still middle class and she's fricking RICH! Ur punishment for this Beyonce talk should be for someone to get some red velvet cake!

Where is my RED VELVET CAKE (in Diddy voice)!!!


----------



## tecourt (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know if this is her real hair or a wig, but LHCF did not invent long hair. There are plenty of black women who have never heard of LHCF who manage to grow long healthy hair. Jane Doe can buy a $6.50 membership to LHCF and grow long hair, but a celebrity who has millions of dollars and expert haircare can't?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 25, 2010)

tecourt said:


> I don't know if this is her real hair or a wig, but LHCF did not invent long hair. There are plenty of black women who have never heard of LHCF who manage to grow long healthy hair. Jane Doe can buy a $6.50 membership to LHCF and grow long hair, but a celebrity who has millions of dollars and expert haircare can't?


 

I already had my hair regimen down years before I stumbled across this forum, so I agree with you.  My hair was already bra clasp years earlier.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 25, 2010)

yup i'm gonna head over to yt also, I like that look, i'm working out alot so I need a good ponytail style.

the add on hair thing is sooooo tricky sometimes I can't tell what's real or fake.

this ponytail is not bulky at all either.



pookaloo83 said:


> That looks good! Ima have to go on YT and figure out how they do it.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 25, 2010)

totally agree with you, I had hair before and will after any hair board.
some of the AA celebs though don't always take care of their hair under the weaves/wigs and it is silly since they have access to the best of stylists.



tecourt said:


> I don't know if this is her real hair or a wig, but LHCF did not invent long hair. There are plenty of black women who have never heard of LHCF who manage to grow long healthy hair. Jane Doe can buy a $6.50 membership to LHCF and grow long hair, but a celebrity who has millions of dollars and expert haircare can't?


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 25, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> yup i'm gonna head over to yt also, I like that look, i'm working out alot so I need a good ponytail style.
> 
> the add on hair thing is sooooo tricky sometimes I can't tell what's real or fake.
> 
> this ponytail is not bulky at all either.


I went over to youtube and I got nothing  I even googled it....nuthin


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 26, 2010)

ok Invisible ponytail is more believable than a dang lacefront. That loose lacefront on a dummy head was hilarious. 

If bey aint a member she must be frontin says: I'm not saying Beyonce is bald I'm just saying no pic of her since adolescence is her real hair.

 the world may never know.


----------



## mzlatisha (Jan 26, 2010)

^maybe we use to know but we FORGOT.


----------



## SVT (Jan 26, 2010)

Everybody go deep condition! Get on, nah!


----------

